# BMQ Upcoming course dates



## cfournier (9 Apr 2013)

If anyone was interested in knowing the upcoming course dates - Here they are!  

R0493E (R11) & R0494F (R12) April 15, 2013 - July 18, 2013 
R0497E (R35) & R0498E (R36) May 13, 2013 - August 15, 2013 
R0495E (R13) & R0496F (R27) June 10, 2013 - September 12, 2013 
R0504E (R14) & R0505E (R15) July 8, 2013 - October 10, 2013 
R0502E (R31) & R0503E (R32) July 15, 2013 - October 17, 2013


----------



## KingofKeys (9 Apr 2013)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp


----------



## ColeWTaylor (10 Apr 2013)

I'll be there May 13, 2013 - August 15, 2013. Anyone else?


----------



## cfournier (10 Apr 2013)

ColeWTaylor said:
			
		

> I'll be there May 13, 2013 - August 15, 2013. Anyone else?



I'm hoping to be, haven't heard back yet. 

What are you going for?


----------



## Goodeman (10 Apr 2013)

Im also hoping for the May 13 BMQ


----------



## cfournier (10 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Im also hoping for the May 13 BMQ



What are you going for?


----------



## Goodeman (10 Apr 2013)

Merit listed for Infantry and Combat Engineer.  How about you?


----------



## Druzza (10 Apr 2013)

I am hoping for May 13th as well  ;D


----------



## cfournier (10 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> Merit listed for Infantry and Combat Engineer.  How about you?



Med Tech!


----------



## Pinuck Marino (18 Apr 2013)

I just got orders today to depart for CFLRS on May 10. According to the email I received, course begins May 11 and ends August 16. Anyone else get the same dates?


----------



## cfournier (19 Apr 2013)

Pinuck Marino said:
			
		

> I just got orders today to depart for CFLRS on May 10. According to the email I received, course begins May 11 and ends August 16. Anyone else get the same dates?



Possibly seeing you there. Whats your trade?


----------



## Pinuck Marino (22 Apr 2013)

W.Eng Tech, and you? Are you also flying out of Toronto? From what I read in my email, it looks like I'll be flying out with a small group. All of us sailors and W.Eng Techs, 4 of us in total. Seems like a rather small group, I really hope there's more people flying out.


----------



## cfournier (22 Apr 2013)

Pinuck Marino said:
			
		

> W.Eng Tech, and you? Are you also flying out of Toronto? From what I read in my email, it looks like I'll be flying out with a small group. All of us sailors and W.Eng Techs, 4 of us in total. Seems like a rather small group, I really hope there's more people flying out.



Med Tech. I would be flying out of Toronto as well.


----------



## Pinuck Marino (23 Apr 2013)

I just figure the more the merrier. Going into CFLRS with people you can quickly get acquainted with can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Pinuck Marino (23 Apr 2013)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> Med Tech. I would be flying out of Toronto as well.



Great! I'm sure we'll bump into each other at the airport.


----------



## erinp135 (30 Apr 2013)

I'll also be there May 11th.


----------



## Pinuck Marino (2 May 2013)

erinp135 said:
			
		

> I'll also be there May 11th.



Great to hear as well. Are you also flying out of Toronto? What trade are you in?


----------



## erinp135 (2 May 2013)

No, Ill be driving in from petawawa. Im going supply


----------



## Scorp2586 (6 May 2013)

I've been merit listed for infantry, combat engineer and crewman. I'm just curious as to how long some of you's were merit listed before you got an offer?


----------



## Pinuck Marino (9 May 2013)

Got flight details yesterday, flying out May 11. See ya at CFLRS!


----------



## Sewellda (18 May 2013)

Got offered a job today in Comm Rsch - Air.  Will be attending BMQ July 8th.

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it...


----------



## JoPelle (1 Jun 2013)

Im waiting for the job offer.
What is the maximum delay between the phone call and the bmq course?


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Jun 2013)

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Im waiting for the job offer.
> What is the maximum delay between the phone call and the bmq course?



As long as it takes. You probably won't make the cut off for July or August but you would be a better chance for August or September and ideally if everything works out Army style - Fall... Haha.


----------



## JoPelle (1 Jun 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> As long as it takes. You probably won't make the cut off for July or August but you would be a better chance for August or September and ideally if everything works out Army style - Fall... Haha.



Ye I kinda learned that its a slow process!
The interviewer told me I was competitive and they sent my file to otawa the 12th may. He told me to expect a call this summer.
But I called 2 times since then and I got no answer.
I guess Ill just have to wait from now


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> If anyone was interested in knowing the upcoming course dates - Here they are!
> 
> R0493E (R11) & R0494F (R12) April 15, 2013 - July 18, 2013
> R0497E (R35) & R0498E (R36) May 13, 2013 - August 15, 2013
> ...



Does anyone know when we will see the dates for the Fall courses?


----------



## Goodeman (27 Jun 2013)

Email CFLRS and ask.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy (29 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when we will see the dates for the Fall courses?



also, just saw a guy In the application process thread post he just got an offer and starts his bmq aug 17 so that's probably the next course after the mid july one


----------



## polishman23 (1 Jul 2013)

the next course is Aug 3rd, My wife is scheduled to go on that one.


----------

